# هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟



## الملك العقرب (18 أغسطس 2007)

*هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟

**بصراحــة الموضوع قرأتـــه وعاجبنى جدا وأردت أن أنقلــــه هنــا لأهميتــه 

ما كنتش أعــرف أن كتابة البنــت في المنتديــات 

حتى لو كــانت كتاباتها محترمــة ومفيــدة 

جريمــة يعاقــب عليها المجتمــع 

هذه قضيــة نشــرت في أحــد المواقــع واستغـربت كثيــراً عندما قرأتها 

وحبيت اشــووووف آرائكــم في هــذه القضيـــة 

جاءت إليها أمها ووجها يتهلل فرحا وقالت : 

بنيتي لقد جاء فلان وابنه لخطبتك 

ألجم الفرح الفتاة ونطقت عيناها ببريق السرور والأمل : 

الآن سيتحقق حلمي أبني بيتا من السعادة وأربي جيلاً يكون قطعة ً مني 

أربيه على ناظري يكون عونا لي في الدنيا وذخرا لي في الآخرة 

لم تنم تلك الليلة فهي لاتحتاج النوم بعد أن تحولت أحلام نومها 

الى حقائق تداعب يقضتها...... 

وافق ابوها على الخطبة وتمت الرؤيه الشرعية 

سُرّ بها العريس وسرت به 

وابتدأ الجميع يوزعون بطاقات ليلة الفرح الموعودة 

ذهب العريس إلى عمله أخبر بعض أصحابه بأنه سيتزوج ابنة فلان 

بارك له الجميع 

وفي اليوم التالي قابلهُ أحد زملائه وقال له : 

الله الله أنت إذن ستتزوج الكاتبة الفلانيه 

التي تكتب في المنتدى الفلاني نظر العريس إلى زميله متعجباً 

عن من تتحدث وماهذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

قال : زميله خطيبتك كاتبه في المنتدى الفلاني بالاسم الفلاني ؟ 

قال : وما أدراك ومن أعلمك ؟ 

قال : أختي تعرفها وأسرت لها بذلك ؟ 

وهي تكتب باسم مستعار (( ............ .)) 

أتريد أن ندخل الى المنتدى لنشاهد مواضيع خطيبتك ؟ 

قال : العريس وهو يتصبب عرقاً ولما لا ؟ 

فتح الزميل المنتدى استخرج بالبحث جميع مواضيعها 

ثم بدأ الاثنان في التصفح 

فها هي ترد على فلان وتشكر فلان وتتناقش مع فلان 

وتضحك من طرفة فلان 

وهذا فلان يمدح ما تكتب ويثني على ماتقدم 

وهي ترد عليه بالثناء والشكر 

احمرَّ وجه الخطيب وخرج من المكتب 

واتصل ببيت خطيبته 

وقال لامها : 

هل تسمحين لي أن أكلم خطيبتي قالت : امها لامانع 

أخذت البنت الهاتف 

وقلبها يخفق ويداها ترتجفان تخشى من سماع الكلام المعسول 

أو أن لاتملك القدرة على الرد وهو يحدثها عن بيت المستقبل؟ 

لكنه فاجاءها بسؤال واحد : 

هل أنتِ الكاتبة الفلانية في المنتدى الفلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

قالت : نعم أنا هي 

قاطع حديثها وقال آسف أنا لا أتزوج فتاة انترنت 

ووضـــع السماعة 

أخــي ......

هل تقبــل الزواج من فتاة تكتب بالمنتديات...؟؟؟

هـــل الانترنت حكــرا على الرجــااال فقط دون النســاء ؟؟؟

وأنت أخـــتي مارأيــكـ, في ذلكـ,

هــل ستعـتـرفيــن لزوجــكـ, بدخـــولكـ, للمنتـدى والمشــاركـة فيــه


أم ستبقـــين الموضــوع طـــي الكتمـــان ؟

انتظر ردوودكم وتعاليقكم *
​


----------



## snow_white7 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

اول  مره  اعرف  ان  الكتابه  فى  المنتديات عيب  مثلا  

او  ضد  تقاليد  المجتمع  خاصه  اذا  كانت  المشاركه

مفيده  ومحترمه


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

مده الي بقوله و يجب محاربة هذه الظاهرة المتخلفة بكل قوة مرسي علي الرد


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

*+*

ههههههههههههههه

سؤال جميل فعلاً .. 

الموضوع ده بيحكمة عدة أمور .. 


مثلاً إسمها المستعار .. 

نوع الخط اللى بتستخدمه .. 

اللون و الحجم .. 

عدد المشاركات .. نوعية عضويتها .. يعنى مثلا لو باللون الاسود تختلف عن اللون الاخضر تختلف اكتر عن اللون البيج .. فما بالك بقى لو باللون الأحمر :smil12:

كل دي أمور لازم تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههه الحمد لله انى اتجوزت ونفدت وحطيت جوزى قدام الامر الواقع ............ وهو عارف حقيقتى المره انى زوجه انترنت ........ يا بنى دى عقول تعبانه ..........ربنا يشفى ............ميرسى يا كينج وربنا معاك  .


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

انا سعيد لأن هذة الفتاة قد تخلصت من هذة العقلية المتخلفة


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

هاى يا جماعه انا شايفة ان فى شباب يحللوا كل حاجة لروحهم ويحرموه للبنات 
انا عن نفسى الناس كلها عارفة انى بقعد على النت وبعمل موضوعات وبرد على ناس وناس تكلمنى عادى واكيد هقوله ده لانى عارفة انى مش بعمل حاجة غلط لانها لو غلط مكنتش عملتها اصلا
وميرسى يا ملك على الموضوع  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## شمـــــ يل ـــا (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

هذا الموضوع منقول من منتديات خليجيه.
لان تلك المجتمعات تحكمها عقليه التقاليد والعادات التي يسمونها محافظه.
فالكثير من القيود التي تقيد بها الفتاه سواء في العمل او الدراسه او حتى الزواج.
بنظري لا ارى اي عيب في ذلك.
خصوصا ان انا واثقه من عمري ومن اللي اكتبه ودام تعاملي مع الاعضاء في حدود المعقول.

شكرا على الموضوع.


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

مرسي يا جماعة علي الردود الجميلة ديه بس فعلا مع اننا في القرن الواحد و العشرين الا اننا بصدد عقول متخلفة يجب مجبرين لتعامل معها بس هقول ايه حكمة ربنا


----------



## mrmr120 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا ياملك العقرب
بس عمر ماكان المشاركات على المنتديات عيب 
فيها اية لو انا عملت موضوع وحد رد علية وانا شكرتة 
اية العيب فى كدة واكيد انا لو ارتبط بحد اكيد هقولة انا بدخل على النت 
وبشارك بكذا وبكذا واعرف كذا وكذا ومش بعيد هوة كمان يكون بيعرف يدخل النت 
مش عيب دلوقتى الى ميعرفش يدخل النت ويشارك بالمنتديات يبقى جاهل 
وملوش فى حاجة دة من وجهة نظرى 
ولو قالى متدخليش على النت تانى هقولة يبقى انتا متنفعنيش 
ميرسى للموضوع الحو دة ياملك العقرب​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياملك العقرب
> بس عمر ماكان المشاركات على المنتديات عيب
> فيها اية لو انا عملت موضوع وحد رد علية وانا شكرتة
> اية العيب فى كدة واكيد انا لو ارتبط بحد اكيد هقولة انا بدخل على النت
> ...



هو الراجل دة صعيدى       هههههههههههههه
ربنا يشفى كل مريض​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياملك العقرب
> 
> بس عمر ماكان المشاركات على المنتديات عيب
> فيها اية لو انا عملت موضوع وحد رد علية وانا شكرتة
> ...


مرسي يا مرمر علي التعليق الجميل و فعلا عندك حق النت مش عيب ده ميزة الواحد يفتخر بيها ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> هو الراجل دة صعيدى هههههههههههههه​
> 
> ربنا يشفى كل مريض​


ههههههههههه مرسي علي الرد الظريف يا مرمر


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

ميرسي ياملك العقرب على الموضوع الحلو
بس انا شايفة انه مش عيب ابدا ان الواحد يشارك بمنتديات عادى جدا بالعكس ده للاطلاع والنقاش فى اى امور ممكن تفيدنا وتفيدكم
وده تطور للعلم
مش تتطور للاخلاق يعنى اقصد مش قلة ادب او شئ مش مستحب
والا كان فى ناس كتيرة كانت تشوف الحاجات دى غلط ومكنتش المنتديات مليانة بالشكل ده
واى انسان لو عملتله استبيان سورى اقصد انسان متعلم متفتح يفهم فى المواضيع دى هيقولك عادى بالعكس لازم البنت والولد يشاركوا فى النقاش لانه فى الاخر كل الاراء والمواضيع هايبقي ليها ملتقى وبحر واحد بتصب فيه فى الاخر
وهانرسي على بر
وفعلا لو واحد شايف ان الموضوع ده غلط يبقي مينفعنيش ولا ينفع حد الا واحدة جاهلة مثله
وميرسي على الموضوع الجميل ده
والنقاش الاجمل 
ومواضيعك  المميزة دى


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

مرسي يا كريزي ربنا يبركك و يرزقق بابن حلال مش جاهل


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههه
ميرسي على الدعوة الجميلة دى ورربنا يباركك وبجد مواضيعك مميزة موت


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## gigi angel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

انا شيفه ان المشركه فى المنتديات مفيده جدا وانا بستفاد منها كتير جدا وهى لاعيب ولا حرام ولو ارتبط بانسان اكيد هقوله لانى واثقه انى مش بعمل حاجه خطا لو مش عجبه اللى انا بعمله مش مهم يبقى  مينفعنيش


----------



## artamisss (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

  ايه ياعم الموضوع الغريب ده ههههههههههه
بس  بجد يعنى هو حكم عليها ان اخلاقها مش حلوة يعنى لمجرد انها بتدخل النت  مفيش حد ما بيدخلش نت  انهارده العيال الصغيرررررررررين بتوع حضانه عارفين النت اكتر مننا 
وبعدين يعنى هو لاسمح الله النتدى اللى بتكتب فيه ده مثلا قليل الادب موضوعاته جريئه زياده عن الللازم 

يعنى انشا م فاهمه ايه اساسيته  علشان يقول ماتجوزش فتاه انترنت 
ده الانترنت ده يجبلها فلوس وهى قاعده فىبيتها هههههههههههههه عالم استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## basboosa (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

_يعنى لو العكس هو اللى حصل 
ولاولد هو اللى كان بيكتب فى المنتدى كان هتكون فى المشكلة دى
اكيد لا كان الموضوع عدى عادى جدا
لكن لاسف البنت دايما هى المجنى عليها_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

مرسي يا جماعة علي الردود الجميلة ديه germen و artamisss و basboosa انت غطيته كل جوانب الموضوع


----------



## bnt elra3y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

ايه ده ايه ده ياسلام يعنى هو حلال للشباب وحرام علينا احنا 
وبعدين يعنى هى العقليات دى من الناس عاوزين البنت اللى هى بتاعت زمان اللى بصت من الشباك تدبح على باب بيتهم 
لا طبعا البنت دلوقتى بتعبر عن نفسها وذاتها بكل الطرق الكويسة ومفيهاش حاجة لو البنت بتتكلم فى المنتديات عادى يعنى طول ماهو كلامها عادى ومحترم يعنى مش هايضرها اكيد هى هاتستفاد وتفيد 
بجد ربنا نجد البنت دى من العقلية الرهيبة دى ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*



bnt elra3y قال:


> ايه ده ايه ده ياسلام يعنى هو حلال للشباب وحرام علينا احنا
> 
> وبعدين يعنى هى العقليات دى من الناس عاوزين البنت اللى هى بتاعت زمان اللى بصت من الشباك تدبح على باب بيتهم
> لا طبعا البنت دلوقتى بتعبر عن نفسها وذاتها بكل الطرق الكويسة ومفيهاش حاجة لو البنت بتتكلم فى المنتديات عادى يعنى طول ماهو كلامها عادى ومحترم يعنى مش هايضرها اكيد هى هاتستفاد وتفيد
> ...


براحة عليا بس انا مجرد ناقل لموضوع لموضوع و علي فكرة انا شرط اساسي ان تكون شريكتي المستقبلية ان تكون فتاه كبيوتراية و تكون خبيرة منتديات حتي تكون علي ثقافة عاليا تساعدنا في التعامل مرسي علي دك الجميل


----------



## maro_marmar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

مش عيب ان البنت تدخل منتدى وتشارك فيه طول مهى بتتكلم باحترام مع باقى الاعضاء وخصوصا لو بتدخل منتديات مسيحية تفيدها وتفيد الاخرين بأرائها . بس للاسف مع اننا فى عصر التطور والسرعة الا ان مازال هناك عقليات متخلفة عن عصرنا، ومن رائى ان الى مبيدخلش النت يبقى انسان جاهل ،واكيد لما هرتبط هقول لشريك حياتى انى بشارك فى منتديات وطالما هو واثق فيا يبقى خلاص مفيش مشكلة ومش بعيد انا الى اخليه يشوف مواضيعى فى المنتديات من غير محد يقوله شوف ومتشوفش،وميرسى ليك ياملك العقرب على الموضوع لانه بجد موضوع مهم جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

ايه التخلف اللى العالم فيه دا
لسه فى حد كدة يا عالم
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*



maro_marmar قال:


> مش عيب ان البنت تدخل منتدى وتشارك فيه طول مهى بتتكلم باحترام مع باقى الاعضاء وخصوصا لو بتدخل منتديات مسيحية تفيدها وتفيد الاخرين بأرائها . بس للاسف مع اننا فى عصر التطور والسرعة الا ان مازال هناك عقليات متخلفة عن عصرنا، ومن رائى ان الى مبيدخلش النت يبقى انسان جاهل ،واكيد لما هرتبط هقول لشريك حياتى انى بشارك فى منتديات وطالما هو واثق فيا يبقى خلاص مفيش مشكلة ومش بعيد انا الى اخليه يشوف مواضيعى فى المنتديات من غير محد يقوله شوف ومتشوفش،وميرسى ليك ياملك العقرب على الموضوع لانه بجد موضوع مهم جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*الله الله الله عليكي يا مرمر ايده لالالا باسم الصليب عليكي انا كد اطمنت علي الي هيكون من نصيبك ههههههههههه ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ايه التخلف اللى العالم فيه دا
> لسه فى حد كدة يا عالم
> ربنا يرحمنا​



ههههههههههههههههه عند حق بامانة بس براحة شوية علينا علي العموم مرسي علي مرورك الجميل​


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*

* وانا بقراه مكنتش مسدئة ان الفكرة دى موجودة يعنى هى الكتابة فى المنتديات غلط فى نظر بعض الناس
لما الرجل ده مش موافق انها تتعامل مع الناس على النت وباحترام امل لو اتعاملت مع اى حد فى الواقع حيقلها ايه بصراحة لما سبها هى الى كسبت  ولا هو عايز وحدة بتتفرج على التلفزيون بالعافية
بعدين الزوج طبعا حيبئى عارف اكيد مش حخبى عليه لانى مش بعمل حاجة غلط  
وميرسى على موضوعك الجامد ده يا ملك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> * وانا بقراه مكنتش مسدئة ان الفكرة دى موجودة يعنى هى الكتابة فى المنتديات غلط فى نظر بعض الناس*
> *لما الرجل ده مش موافق انها تتعامل مع الناس على النت وباحترام امل لو اتعاملت مع اى حد فى الواقع حيقلها ايه بصراحة لما سبها هى الى كسبت ولا هو عايز وحدة بتتفرج على التلفزيون بالعافية*
> *بعدين الزوج طبعا حيبئى عارف اكيد مش حخبى عليه لانى مش بعمل حاجة غلط *
> *وميرسى على موضوعك الجامد ده يا ملك*


صدقيني عندك حق بس تقولي ايه بقي تلاكيك فضية اهو ربنا يعمل الي فيه الخير مرسي يا جيلان علي الرد الجميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2008)

*هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟ *​ 
*بصراحــة الموضوع قرأتـــه وعاجبنى جدا وأردت أن أنقلــــه هنــا لأهميتــه *​ 
*ما كنتش أعــرف أن كتابة البنــت في المنتديــات *​ 
*حتى لو كــانت كتاباتها محترمــة ومفيــدة *​ 
*جريمــة يعاقــب عليها المجتمــع *​ 
*هذه قضيــة نشــرت في أحــد المواقــع واستغـربت كثيــراً عندما قرأتها *​ 
*وحبيت اشــووووف آرائكــم في هــذه القضيـــة *​ 
*جاءت إليها أمها ووجها يتهلل فرحا وقالت : *​ 
*بنيتي لقد جاء فلان وابنه لخطبتك *​ 
*ألجم الفرح الفتاة ونطقت عيناها ببريق السرور والأمل : *​ 
*الآن سيتحقق حلمي أبني بيتا من السعادة وأربي جيلاً يكون قطعة ً مني *​ 
*أربيه على ناظري يكون عونا لي في الدنيا وذخرا لي في الآخرة *​ 
*لم تنم تلك الليلة فهي لاتحتاج النوم بعد أن تحولت أحلام نومها *​ 
*الى حقائق تداعب يقضتها...... *​ 
*وافق ابوها على الخطبة وتمت الرؤيه الشرعية *​ 
*سُرّ بها العريس وسرت به *​ 
*وابتدأ الجميع يوزعون بطاقات ليلة الفرح الموعودة *​ 
*ذهب العريس إلى عمله أخبر بعض أصحابه بأنه سيتزوج ابنة فلان *​ 
*بارك له الجميع *​ 
*وفي اليوم التالي قابلهُ أحد زملائه وقال له : *​ 
*الله الله أنت إذن ستتزوج الكاتبة الفلانيه *​ 
*التي تكتب في المنتدى الفلاني نظر العريس إلى زميله متعجباً *​ 
*عن من تتحدث وماهذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​ 
*قال : زميله خطيبتك كاتبه في المنتدى الفلاني بالاسم الفلاني ؟ *​ 
*قال : وما أدراك ومن أعلمك ؟ *​ 
*قال : أختي تعرفها وأسرت لها بذلك ؟ *​ 
*وهي تكتب باسم مستعار (( ............ .)) *​ 
*أتريد أن ندخل الى المنتدى لنشاهد مواضيع خطيبتك ؟ *​ 
*قال : العريس وهو يتصبب عرقاً ولما لا ؟ *​ 
*فتح الزميل المنتدى استخرج بالبحث جميع مواضيعها *​ 
*ثم بدأ الاثنان في التصفح *​ 
*فها هي ترد على فلان وتشكر فلان وتتناقش مع فلان *​ 
*وتضحك من طرفة فلان *​ 
*وهذا فلان يمدح ما تكتب ويثني على ماتقدم *​ 
*وهي ترد عليه بالثناء والشكر *​ 
*احمرَّ وجه الخطيب وخرج من المكتب *​ 
*واتصل ببيت خطيبته *​ 
*وقال لامها : *​ 
*هل تسمحين لي أن أكلم خطيبتي قالت : امها لامانع *​ 
*أخذت البنت الهاتف *​ 
*وقلبها يخفق ويداها ترتجفان تخشى من سماع الكلام المعسول *​ 
*أو أن لاتملك القدرة على الرد وهو يحدثها عن بيت المستقبل؟ *​ 
*لكنه فاجاءها بسؤال واحد : *​ 
*هل أنتِ الكاتبة الفلانية في المنتدى الفلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​ 
*قالت : نعم أنا هي *​ 
*قاطع حديثها وقال آسف أنا لا أتزوج فتاة انترنت *​ 
*ووضـــع السماعة *​ 
*أخــي ...... *​ 
*هل تقبــل الزواج من فتاة تكتب بالمنتديات...؟؟؟ *​ 
*هـــل الانترنت حكــرا على الرجــااال فقط دون النســاء ؟؟؟ *​ 
*وأنت أخـــتي مارأيــك في ذلك*​ 
*هــل ستعـتـرفيــن لزوجــك بدخـــولك للمنتـدى والمشــاركـة فيــه *​ 

*أم ستبقـــين الموضــوع طـــي الكتمـــان ؟ *​ 
*انتظر ردودكم وتعاليقكم*​


----------



## ديديموس (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

واضح ان العريس والعروسة والناس دول مسلمين 

يعني بطبيعة الحال المرأة المسلمة لها عشر عورات الزواج يستر واحدة والقبر يستر الباقي 

يعني من الآخر المرأة المسلمة لا تخرج من بيت أبيها أبداً أبداً إلا لبيت زوجها 

يعني من ميت سنة كده تعليم المرأة كان عيب ويعتبر عهر وخلاعة 

ولحد دلوقتي متخلفين عقليا وأزبل الخلق متصورين ان ختان المرأة في صالح المجتمع ، شيء سخيف جدا 

القصة اللي فوق دي من بلاوي الاسلام


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ديديموس قال:


> واضح ان العريس والعروسة والناس دول مسلمين
> 
> يعني بطبيعة الحال المرأة المسلمة لها عشر عورات الزواج يستر واحدة والقبر يستر الباقي
> 
> ...



اشكر يا استاذ ديديموس علي تعليقك ومشاركتك الجميل
نورت يا استاذنا
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fns (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

اولا اختى نيفين موضوعك جميل قوى
ويستحق المناقشة فعلا
ثانيا اخى ديديموس اعتقد ان الاخت نيفين مكنتش تقصد ان الموضوع بتاعها موحه للاشخاص المسلمين بل
هى واضعة مشكلة تستحق المناقشة ولكن حضرتك حولتها الى مشكلة اسلامية
اعتقد ان موضوع الاخت نيفين ممكن يطبق على المسلمين والمسيحين
واحنا عموما فى منتدى مسيحى على الاقل خالص المشكلة التى وضعتها الاخت نيفين
تتناقش من المنظور المسيحى وليس نقول ان الفتاة والرجل دول اكيد مسلمين
على فكرة انا مسيحى ايضا 
رايى انا فى المشكلة اللى انتى كتبتيها نيفين
انى لو خطبت فتاة وعرفت انها مشتركة فى منتدة وتعرف اشخاص من المنتدى
ده مش سبب يخلينى افسخ خطوبتى بيها
لانى انا اكيد برضه اعرف اشخاص من منتديات وليا اصحاب من هذه المنتديات
يبقى لماذا احلل معرفتى للاشخاص دول ليا انا بس
واحرمه على خطبتى
ده رايى
اخوكم كيرو


----------



## مينا 188 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*انا اولا اؤيد انها ليست قضيه اسلاميه بل قضيه عامه 
كما ذكر كيرو وللعلم انا ايضا مسيحى 
اما بالننسبه للزواج من فتاه تشارك فى المنتديات 
ليست بمشكله انا لست امانع 
بالنسبه لنوع مشاركتها وردها وتجاوبها مع ااعضاء 
اى المجاملات او حتى الابتسامه او الضحك على موقف يستدعى ذللك 
قديرفضه البعض ولكننا بذلك قد اهدرنا حق المراه فلها حق مثلنا نحن الرجال 
شكرا موضوع فعلا يستاهل المناقشه 
شكرا نيفين*​


----------



## ديديموس (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

حد لاحظ "الرؤية الشرعية" في القصة؟ 

لذلك من الواضح انها اسلامية 100% 

المقريزي عاب على الأقباط بأنهم يتشاورون مع زوجاتهم في البيع والشراء 

طبعا الأقباط منذ فجر المسيحية يعطون للمرأة كل حقوقها 

لكن مع الغزو الجاهلي القادم من جزيرة الحفاة وصل الأمر لدرجة أن أحد الباباوات القديسين يعنف شعبه لأنهم يتخذون ملك يمين!!!! 

تخيلوا أن تصل الأسلمة لدرجة أن يكون لمسيحي ملك يمين!!

لماذا أقول كل هذا؟؟

ببساطة أن يظن الرجل أنه أعلى من المرأة أو أفضل منها في شيء - فهو قد تأسلم 

أن يظن الرجل أن ليس من حق المرأة أن " ترد على فلان وتشكر فلان وتتناقش مع فلان وتضحك من طرفة فلان وهذا فلان يمدح ما تكتب ويثني على ماتقدم وهي ترد عليه بالثناء والشكر" فهو قد تأسلم 

فهذه الأفكار لا ولم ولن توجد في المسيحية أبداً - وإن وجدت عند البعض فلابد لهم أن يراجعوا أنفسهم 
​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*نيفو حبي اولا بحيكي علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ثانيا احنا كلنا هنا بنمثل اخوات وبينا محبه اخويه*
*بنضحك ونلعب ونستفيد مع بعض *
*وبالعكس انا شايفه انها من الحاجات الاولي الي هقولها لخطيبي انه بشارك في المنتديات*
*لاني دي حاجه انا بعتبرها مفيده ليا قبل ما بفيد غيري *
*ومن خلال المنتديات ممكن اقدم خدمه ولو بسيطه لغيري*
*ميرسي يا حبييتي علي الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## solitaire (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

هل تقبــل الزواج من فتاة تكتب بالمنتديات...؟؟؟ 
نعم و لما لا اخي فهل الكاتبة في المنتدى مجرمة و اي نوع من الجرم ارتكبته
بالعكس اخي فبكتاباتها تكون قد ساعدت كل من هو بامس الحاجة و لو الى كلمة طيبة و اعادت البسمة الى وجه الحزين و الامل بعد ما فقده، اذا فحتى الصحفية ايضا مجرمة عندما تختلي بضيفها قصد اجراء حوار صحفي لا يا اخي يجب ان نكون متفتحين خصوصا اذا كانت رسالتها نبيلة و هادفة كما يجب تدعيمها و تشجيعها على مواصلة هاته الرسالة.
هـــل الانترنت حكــرا على الرجــااال فقط دون النســاء ؟؟؟[
لا يا اخي فبحكم تصفي على صفحات الانترنت لاحظت الكثير من الزيجات تمت بواسط الانترنت و يعيشون حياة سعيدة و كانت ثمارها ذرية صالحة نتمناها للجميع. فقط هذا يرجع الى تعقد بعض الرجال و فتنة من البعض الاخر ليفرقو بين الازواج خاصة اذا كانوا من العزاب.
و الشيئ الوحيد الذي اثار حفيظتي هو الزوج الضعيف الشخصية الذي يستمع الى كلام صديقه او بالاحرى عدوه الذي يبحث على زعزعة استقراره و حرمانه بالزواج بمن احب فحتى اخته تزاول نفس النشاط على شبكات الانترنت فهل كان سيرضى ان تعامل اخته كما فعل مع صديقه طبعا لا فهذه انانية و حب النفس لا غير.
بالنسبة لي لا يوجد اي اشكال فبالعكس ساجدها متفتحة و لها نظرة واسعة في الحياة بحكم احتكاكها بالمجتمع فقط في حدود المعقول, 
تقبل رايي اخي الفاضل.​


----------



## missorang2006 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*يا جماعة بغض النظر عن اذا كانوا مسيحية ولا مسلمين
اسفة لكن ايش التفاهة هاي ,,, عادي يعني دخلت منتدي ضحكت على نكته 
وأثني عليها !!! شو يعني دي تفاهة اذا فسخ الخطبة عشان هيك
اول اشي همة الناس الي على المنتدى ما شافوها او حكو معها
الا عن طريق النت.
وما في اشي اسمه "بنت النت" لانه مفيش حد متحضر دلوقتي ما بستخدم نتِِِ*


----------



## fns (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ديديموس قال:


> حد لاحظ "الرؤية الشرعية" في القصة؟
> 
> لذلك من الواضح انها اسلامية 100%
> 
> ...



اخى ديديموس اراك ايضا تواجه هذه المشكلة من المنظور الاسلامى
كلنا نعرف ان المسيحية اعطت حق المراة
وان حق المراة فى الاسلام ضايع
لكن ما يحكمنا الان هى العادات والتقاليد
نحن كمجتمع شرقى تحكمنا عادات وتقاليد لغاية الان توثر فينا
مثلا...عند معرفة الشاب باكثر من فتاة نقول عادى
ولكن عند معرفة البنت باكثر من شاب نقول عليها انها فتاة غير مودبة وغير محترمة
بمعنى عند معرفة شاب اكتر من فتاة عادى...لكن عند معرفة اخت هذا الشاب اكثر من ولد
يتحدث معها ويجبرها على عدم الحديث مع هولاء الشباب وهذا يكون غلط وتصبح فى نظر الناس انها فتاة غير محترمة
مثال تانى
بعض الاهالى لا يجعلون بناتهم التحدث مع الشباب عبر النت
لكن اولادهم الاولاد يتحدثون عادى سواء كانت بنت او ولد
حاول انك تربط هذه الامثلة بموضوع الاخت نيفين انلاقى المسالة مش مسالة ان الاسلام
اعطى حقوق الرجل كاملة وازال حقوق المراة
لكن المشكلة مشكلة عادات وتقاليد
وانا قلتلك قبل كده احنا فى منتدى مسيحى 
يعنى المشاكل التى تطرح على الاقل خالص نستدل على حل ليها من منظور مسيحى
وليس منظور اسلامى
هذا رايى وارجو منك ان تتقبله بصدر رحب
لك منى كل احترام وتقدير ومحبة
اخوك فى المسيح كيرو


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

وما المانع من ان يتزوج الانسان انسانة تكتب فى المنتديات

فعن طريق المنتديات تستطيع ان تكتشف طريقة تفكير هذى الانسان وكيف ترى الحياة وكل شى

وكثير من الناس اتجوزوا عن طريق المنتدى


----------



## سيزار (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

موضوع رائع نيفين 

تعليقى

كلنا بنى ادمين ولنا عقل مميز عن باقى المخلوقات اذا الانسان عقل مفكر وقلب حى نابض .. تمام

كون ان شخص او انسان اختار فتاه من النت او الانترنت او المنتديات .. وكانت نيتك فعلا خير .. اذا تقدم ودوس واقعد معها وفكر وشوف وحلل واختبر وناقش واهلها وعليتها واصحابها كل دا لازم تحسه وتشوفه وتلمسه بأيدك
وبما انك عقل مفكر وبما انك انسان مميز عن باقى المخلوقات .. اذا لو شوفت كل دا كويس علاوه على انها فتاه جيده فما المانع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو وجدت اشياء تناقض وا مش كويسا او لا تكون اشياء محترمه فى نظرك ومخالفه للدين والتقاليد الشرقيه مثلا.. ف من حقك ان تنسحب ومن حقك ان توجه نفسك الى الصح وبذلك لا تخسر شىء ..ولا تجنى شىء ..
المهم فى الارتباط بعيد عن الشات والمنتديات  وغيره العشره والعشره اساس الارتباط 

وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



fns قال:


> اولا اختى نيفين موضوعك جميل قوى
> ويستحق المناقشة فعلا
> ثانيا اخى ديديموس اعتقد ان الاخت نيفين مكنتش تقصد ان الموضوع بتاعها موحه للاشخاص المسلمين بل
> هى واضعة مشكلة تستحق المناقشة ولكن حضرتك حولتها الى مشكلة اسلامية
> ...


 

ميرسي يا كيرو علي كلامك ورايك السليم
وفعلا انا مش بقصد هنا الدين خالص ( مسلمين او مسيحين )
انا بقصد الفتاه والرجل عموما في المجتمع الشرقي
بس كل واحد حر يقول رأيه من الجهه اللي هو شايفها
بس بجد رأيك رائع جدا وعاجبني
وهو دا الشخص اللي عارف ان المرأة ليها حقوق ومن حقها ان تمارسها بحريه
مدام لم تستغل الحريه في شئ غلط
وربنا يبار حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *انا اولا اؤيد انها ليست قضيه اسلاميه بل قضيه عامه *​
> 
> *كما ذكر كيرو وللعلم انا ايضا مسيحى *
> *اما بالننسبه للزواج من فتاه تشارك فى المنتديات *
> ...


 

فعلا يا مينا الموضوع قضيه عامه
وكلامك مظبوط ميه الميه
وغير ان المراة ليها حقوق 
كمان يا جماعه هي بتتكلم مع اشخاص عبر الشاشه
بمعني انها لم تراي اي شخص منهم وبتتكلم معاهم في حب واحترام علي اساس واحد فقط لا غير وهو انها تعتبرهم اخواتها في المسيح اعضاء في جسد واحد لرب المجد
وميرسي يا مينا علي رايك الرائع
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*ده احنا كلنا كدة نبقى مش مؤدبين
وزوجى الذى يشاركنى الرأى فى مواضيعى ليس عنده نخوة، و الناس دى كلها مش محترمة...........
الجهل له نااااااااااسه:a82:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ديديموس قال:


> حد لاحظ "الرؤية الشرعية" في القصة؟
> 
> لذلك من الواضح انها اسلامية 100%
> 
> ...


 

ديديموس انت رايك صح طبعا
بس هنا السؤال موجه ليك شخصيا
وبلاش نقول راي الاخرين
انت رايك ايه
ممكن تتجوز فتاه بتشارك في المنتدايات وبتتكلم مع فلان وبتضحك مع فلان
هاستني رايك الشخصي في الموضوع
بعيدا عن اذا كانت الفكره تخص المسلمين او المسيحين
وشكرا علي مرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *نيفو حبي اولا بحيكي علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *ثانيا احنا كلنا هنا بنمثل اخوات وبينا محبه اخويه*
> *بنضحك ونلعب ونستفيد مع بعض *
> *وبالعكس انا شايفه انها من الحاجات الاولي الي هقولها لخطيبي انه بشارك في المنتديات*
> ...


 

اهلا ميرو الجميله واحشاني يا قمر بجد
ومبسوطه انك شرفتيني برايك الرائع بجد
فعلا احنا كلنا هنا بتعامل علي اساس اننا اعضاء في جسد المسيح
واخوات في محبته العظيمه
بس نقول ايه بقي في عقول لسه بتفكر بالطريقه الغريبه دي
ربنا يرحمنا بجد
وميرسي ليكي انتي يا قمره علي مشاركتك الجميله ورايك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



solitaire قال:


> هل تقبــل الزواج من فتاة تكتب بالمنتديات...؟؟؟
> نعم و لما لا اخي فهل الكاتبة في المنتدى مجرمة و اي نوع من الجرم ارتكبته
> بالعكس اخي فبكتاباتها تكون قد ساعدت كل من هو بامس الحاجة و لو الى كلمة طيبة و اعادت البسمة الى وجه الحزين و الامل بعد ما فقده، اذا فحتى الصحفية ايضا مجرمة عندما تختلي بضيفها قصد اجراء حوار صحفي لا يا اخي يجب ان نكون متفتحين خصوصا اذا كانت رسالتها نبيلة و هادفة كما يجب تدعيمها و تشجيعها على مواصلة هاته الرسالة.
> هـــل الانترنت حكــرا على الرجــااال فقط دون النســاء ؟؟؟[
> ...





فعلا رايك سليم جدا 
لو كل واحد فكر انه اخته بتدخل برضه واكيد اخته بالنسبه ليه انسانه محترمه وكويسه جدا
هو كمان بيدخل علي النت وليه اصدقاء من الجنسين
يبقي ليه يحرم خطيبته من حقها​وفعلا دا شخص ضعيف الشخصيه ومينفعش الاعتماد عليه
لانه ماشي وراء كلام دا ودا
والا ماكنش صديقه دا عرف يوقع بينه وبين خطيبته​​
احيك علي رايك اخي العزيز solitaire  
واحب اعرفك اني اخت مش اخ واسمي نيفين
وربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## ديديموس (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ديديموس انت رايك صح طبعا
> بس هنا السؤال موجه ليك شخصيا
> وبلاش نقول راي الاخرين
> انت رايك ايه
> ...


 
أظن رأيي كان واضح عندما انتقدت الشخص الذي كان في القصة الأصلية 

لكن حاضر 

رأيي طالما المنتدى محترم ، مثلا منتدانا هنا ، فإيه المشكلة؟! 

وبعدين هي يعني عشان بنت مش من حقها تكلم حد؟ ولا تضحك مع حد؟ 

ده لو ما عملتش كده أهرب منها وأعتبرها معقدة .. بجد يعني

طبعاً كل شيء مسموح في حدود الأدب والمعقول 

يعني مايكونش منتدى مش محترم مثلاً وتكون مشاركاتها بها كلمات جارحة أو افكار خارجة 

دي برضه أهرب منها 

أما لو كان منتدى محترم ومشاركاتها تعكس ذكاء واحترام لنفسها وللغير ومحبة للجميع 
دي أنا أفتخر بيها - مش أهرب منها 

ده رأيي


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



missorang2006 قال:


> *يا جماعة بغض النظر عن اذا كانوا مسيحية ولا مسلمين*
> *اسفة لكن ايش التفاهة هاي ,,, عادي يعني دخلت منتدي ضحكت على نكته *
> *وأثني عليها !!! شو يعني دي تفاهة اذا فسخ الخطبة عشان هيك*
> *اول اشي همة الناس الي على المنتدى ما شافوها او حكو معها*
> ...


 

الله علي رايك يا مس اورنج فعلا عندك حق في كل كلمه
الكل دلوقتي بيستخدم النت وكمان احنا كلنا بنتكلم من خلال شاشه ليس الا
يعني هي ماتعرفش اي شخص بتتكلم معاه
بس نقول ايه في ضعاف النفوس اللي كلام الناس بيأثر فيهم​ 
ميرسي جدا يا قمر علي مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



احلى ديانة قال:


> وما المانع من ان يتزوج الانسان انسانة تكتب فى المنتديات
> 
> فعن طريق المنتديات تستطيع ان تكتشف طريقة تفكير هذى الانسان وكيف ترى الحياة وكل شى
> 
> وكثير من الناس اتجوزوا عن طريق المنتدى


 

ميرسي يا فادي علي رايك فعلا كلامك مظبوط جدا
عن طريق كتابتها اكيد هتقدر تتعرف عليها اكتر فكرها واسلوبها
ميرسي  علي مرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع رائع نيفين
> 
> تعليقى
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا باشا علي رايك
فعلا اساس الارتباط هي العشرة وطريقه المعامله بين الاتنين
والاهم الحب بينهم
فعلا رايك صح وربنا يباركك 
وميرسي علي مرورك ومشاركتك يا سيزار​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *ده احنا كلنا كدة نبقى مش مؤدبين*
> *وزوجى الذى يشاركنى الرأى فى مواضيعى ليس عنده نخوة، و الناس دى كلها مش محترمة...........*
> *الجهل له نااااااااااسه:a82:*


 

فعلا يا مدام مرمر الجهل ليه ناسه
ميرسي علي رايك الجميل ومشاركتك
وربنا يبارك زوجك ويبارك حياتكم 
ويفضل دايما يساعدك في مواضيعك برايه
نورتي يا قمر الموضوع​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ديديموس قال:


> أظن رأيي كان واضح عندما انتقدت الشخص الذي كان في القصة الأصلية
> 
> لكن حاضر
> 
> ...


 

طبعا رايك كان واضح جدا بالنسبه لشخصيه صاحب الموضوع الاصلي
بس احنا واخدين الموضوع مش علشان نتقده
لا احنا عايزين نعرف الراي الشخصي لكل واحد فينا
وفعلا رايك جميل جدا ورائع
وميرسي يا ديديموس علي مشاركتك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*أفتكر أن قليل جداً اللى ممكن يفكر بالطريقه دى على العموم نشكر ربنا انى نفدت واتجوزت ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



dona nabil قال:


> *أفتكر أن قليل جداً اللى ممكن يفكر بالطريقه دى على العموم نشكر ربنا انى نفدت واتجوزت ههههههههه​*
> 
> *ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك*​


 

فعلا دونا هما قليل جدا بس اهو لسه في ناس بتفكر بالعقليه دي
نعمل ايه بقي
والحمد لله انك نفدتي واتجوزتي
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وعقبالنا بقي
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمري علي مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## dodi lover (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

والله يا نيفين اانا شايف نفس وجهة تظر اخويا كيروووووووو

         يعنى الموضوع مش مسلم او مسيحيى الموضوع :

الرجل الشرقى وغيرتة العمياء التى لا ترى شئ امامها وانا شخصيا لا امانع من الزواج

بفتاة تكتب فى المنتديات ولكـــــــن اكيد سأمنعها بعد فترة وذلك للحب والغيرة


وبعدين........ 


             تعالى هنا


ما كلكم يا بنات لو ما عملناش كدة تقولوا انكم ما بتحبوناش يا شباب


لا كدا عاجب ولا كدا عاجب ؟؟؟؟ 


      نعملكم اية مش عارفين


----------



## merj07 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ... وين المشكلة  لا توجد اي مشكلة ???:t9:


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*موضوع جميل احب اشكرك علية فى الاول *
*وانا من رأيى ان الحكاية دى مش معممة ابدا *
*اكيد فى وقت هقعد احكى معاة واحكيلة انا بعمل اية ومعتقدش ابدا انة اكتشف بلصدفة بلذات انهم حبو بعض وفتحوا قلوبهم لبعض واكيد اكييييييد هى هتقولة من نفسها وهتحكيلو عن حياتها *
*دة اولا *
*ثانيا حتى ولو اكتشف بلصدفة اولا مش غلط ابدا ان بيكون ليها اصحاب سيان ان كان ولد او بنت ومن على النت وفى حدود الادب والاخلاق والياقة*
*وبمجرد انى اعرف اكيد لازم يبقى فى تفاهم*
*واسلها وتكلمنى ونتناقش فى الموضوع وان جينا فى اخر الكلام اكمل عادى اكمل *
*الحكاية دى بتضايقة  هقف*
*هقف علشان بحبة وبعزة ومش عايزة انى اضايقة*
*مش صح كدة بلنسبة لأخواتنا البنات *
*يبقى كان من باب اولى انة يتناقش ويتفاهم فى ها الامر وكان بيشوف انة يتوافق معاة انها تفضل تكتب ولا لا*
*هو شايف انة عادى يبقى اوكى *
*مش عادى يبقى اكيد هى هتضحى لأنها بتحبة وبتخاف على مشاعرة وحزنة وزعلة *
*لكن مش بينفع ابدا  انى اتصل بيها اسألها انتى فتاة نت تقولى اة اقولها وانا مش بتجوز ها النوع*
*دة عمرة ما كانت شخصية متفهمة وحياتة اكتير صعبة *
*انا مش بدافع عن حدا ولا شيء بس اكيد كل ها الامور بتختلف من شخص لأخر*
*وانا من رأيى فى مافى اى مشاكل لو بتكتب  على منتدى*
*وزى ما قلت فى حدود الادب والخلاق*
*شكرا ليكى يا فينا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



dodi lover قال:


> والله يا نيفين اانا شايف نفس وجهة تظر اخويا كيروووووووو​
> 
> يعنى الموضوع مش مسلم او مسيحيى الموضوع :
> 
> ...


 

وميرسي يا دودي علي مشاركتك ومرورك العطر
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



merj07 قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع ... وين المشكلة لا توجد اي مشكلة ???:t9:


 

احنا مش بنقول ان في مشكله
احنا عايزين ناخد رايك
ممكن تتزوج من فتاه تكتب بالمنتديات ؟
دا سؤال ومطلوب الاجابه عليه
وميرسي علي مرورك نورت​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل احب اشكرك علية فى الاول *
> 
> *وانا من رأيى ان الحكاية دى مش معممة ابدا *
> *اكيد فى وقت هقعد احكى معاة واحكيلة انا بعمل اية ومعتقدش ابدا انة اكتشف بلصدفة بلذات انهم حبو بعض وفتحوا قلوبهم لبعض واكيد اكييييييد هى هتقولة من نفسها وهتحكيلو عن حياتها *
> ...


 

*طبعا يا جوجو رايك سليم مليون في الميه*
*كان من الطبيعي انه يسئلها ويعرف منها ويفهم هي بتعمل ايه بالظبط*
*مش يحكم عليها من غير ما يسمع منها اي كلمه*
*وكمان هي ماعملتش اي حاجه غلط الا لو الكتابه في المنتديات بقيت *
* جريمة ولازم تتحاكم عليها*
*دا فكر مختلف جدا*

*ميرسي يا جوجو علي رايك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sweetly heart (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

يمكن القصة الى سارت فى الموضوع عن منتديات لا اخلاقية فهناك منتديات من جميع الانواع والتوجهات يمكن منتدى لا اخلاقى والها شهرة ومعروفة البنت على الانترنت باخلاق مش منيحة يعنى السؤال مش محدد اى نوع من المنتديات وشو الموضوع بالظبط لانو فرق كبير بين الى بقعدوا على النت فيهم هيك وهيك مش واحد 


الشئ الوحيد الى بكون مقياس لقبول الزواج او لا شخصية الطرف الاخر ​


----------



## ارووجة (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



> هل أنتِ الكاتبة الفلانية في المنتدى الفلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> قالت : نعم أنا هي
> ...



تخلف مية بالمية
ومتل ماقالو واضح انهم مسلمين وعندهم عادات غريبة متخلفة خخخ
رغم انها كانت تشارك باحترامها رفضها,,,يعني كل واحدة دخلت انترنت بقت حاجة مش كويسة ده تخلف
كمان لانه افكاره سلبية...يروحو يشوفو الاجانب اديش بيستفيدو من الانترنت وبيتطورو
مش متل هدول ببقو متأخرين


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



sweetly heart قال:


> يمكن القصة الى سارت فى الموضوع عن منتديات لا اخلاقية فهناك منتديات من جميع الانواع والتوجهات يمكن منتدى لا اخلاقى والها شهرة ومعروفة البنت على الانترنت باخلاق مش منيحة يعنى السؤال مش محدد اى نوع من المنتديات وشو الموضوع بالظبط لانو فرق كبير بين الى بقعدوا على النت فيهم هيك وهيك مش واحد ​
> 
> 
> 
> الشئ الوحيد الى بكون مقياس لقبول الزواج او لا شخصية الطرف الاخر ​


 
مش مهم القصه اللي سار فيها الموضوع
احنا عايزين نعرف راي حضرتك ممكن تتزوج من فتاه تكتب في المنتديات ؟
وطبعا احنا قصدنا المنتديات المحترمه مثل منتدي الكنيسة
ومالناش دعوة باي منتدي اخر
احب اعرف رايك

وميرسي كتير علي مشاركتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ارووجة قال:


> تخلف مية بالمية
> ومتل ماقالو واضح انهم مسلمين وعندهم عادات غريبة متخلفة خخخ
> رغم انها كانت تشارك باحترامها رفضها,,,يعني كل واحدة دخلت انترنت بقت حاجة مش كويسة ده تخلف
> كمان لانه افكاره سلبية...يروحو يشوفو الاجانب اديش بيستفيدو من الانترنت وبيتطورو
> مش متل هدول ببقو متأخرين


 

فعلا ارووجه هو تخلف مليون المية
بس المضوع بعيد عن الدين
احنا بتكلم عن فكر شخص متخلف بمنتي السهوله ينهي خطوبة لمجرد ان الانسانه دي مشتركة في منتدي

وميرسي يا ارووجة علي رايك الجميل ومرورك الاجمل​


----------



## sweetly heart (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*




> مش مهم القصه اللي سار فيها الموضوع
> احنا عايزين نعرف راي حضرتك ممكن تتزوج من فتاه تكتب في المنتديات ؟
> وطبعا احنا قصدنا المنتديات المحترمه مثل منتدي الكنيسة
> ومالناش دعوة باي منتدي اخر
> ...



اصلا عمالى بفكر فى الموضوع مش راضى يدخل عقلى اصلا  فحكيت يمكن انو يكون شاف الها مقاطع تصوير مش منيحة فى منتدى خاص لهيك شغلات يعنى ممكن تكون مش محترمة 

اما اذا انتى بتحكى على منتدى عادى زى منتدى الكنيسة بالعكس اشى منيح كتير وضرورى جدا لكل شب وبنت انهم يشتركوا فى منتديات و مواقع بعرف انها مثقفة ممكن تستفيد كتير وضرورى كل البنات والشباب يشتركوا فى منتديات ولكان شو فايدة النت 

هذا الراجل الى فى القصة علقوا مش مساعدوا اكتير بكون مجنون تماما


----------



## yousteka (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

نيفين بجد موضوع تحفة وجامد جدا وبجد اتمنى ان ربنا يوفقك في كل مواضيعك كالعادة

وعن دخول البنات للمنتديات والمشاركة بها فهذا حق شرعي 
فهناك من يكتسب أخوة له بجد عن طريق المنتديات أفضل من أخوته الحقيقين وهذا مثل حالنا الأن في منتدى الكنائس

وأي شاب يرفض هذا دليل على ضعفه او شكه الغير طبيعي في من حوله أو شعوره بالنقص أو خوفه من المستقبل وكلها أمراض نفسية لا بد من علاجها

فالنت رغم عيوبه فان الانسان يكتسب منه ثقافة وعلم وهذا يساعد أي بنت على التعرف على مواضيع ومشاكل جديدة وتوسيع مداركها وهذا يساعدها على بناء بيت أفضل 

ومرسي جدا جدا على موضبعك ياقمر 
فأنتي في كل موضوع لكي تعطينا الفرصة في التأمل في موضوعات في مجتمعنا لم نفكر فيها من قبل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



sweetly heart قال:


> اصلا عمالى بفكر فى الموضوع مش راضى يدخل عقلى اصلا فحكيت يمكن انو يكون شاف الها مقاطع تصوير مش منيحة فى منتدى خاص لهيك شغلات يعنى ممكن تكون مش محترمة
> 
> *بص يا sweetly heart دا مجرد موضوع مدعم للسؤال الاساسي*
> *هل ممكن تتزوج من فتيات تكتب في المنتدي*
> ...


 

*ميرسي يا sweetly heart  علي اهتمامك بالرد *
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



yousteka قال:


> نيفين بجد موضوع تحفة وجامد جدا وبجد اتمنى ان ربنا يوفقك في كل مواضيعك كالعادة





yousteka قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا يوستيكا*
> 
> *علي كلامك الجميل دا*
> 
> ...





yousteka قال:


> فهناك من يكتسب أخوة له بجد عن طريق المنتديات أفضل من أخوته الحقيقين وهذا مثل حالنا الأن في منتدى الكنائس
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ميرسي ليكي انتي يا قمر علي رايك الرائع والمفيد*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك*
​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

صدقيني يا نيفين  لم اقراء اي من التعليقات

و ساتحدث عن راءي الشخصي!!!!
الي  اعرفو  في زمن الخطبة

الخطيبان بيتكلمو عن كل شئ في زمن  الخطبة

عن الواقع الي عاشو  وهمة عزاب

يعني  ليس هناك داعي  للكذب

و  يجب ان يكون الراجل و الست متفاهمان في كل شئ 

و  خاصتا الراجل الي بتقتلو الغيرة  و كلام الناس (المنافقين)

و هذا الشئ الذي   يجعل  العريس واثق من انو  بياخذ ام لاولادو الي  حيكيبهم منها   

اذا  ان كانت  صادقة  مثلكم  انتم في منتدى الكنيسة تستحق ان توضع فوق الراس

و ان كانت  مثل  البنات الي بيعملو جات للونسة و المتعة

تستحق  ان توضع  في النفاية

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من  رائع  الي  حصل في  عيلتي من قبل​

صدقوني الثقة  اهم شئ  في الحيات

ان لم يكن عندي ثقة بنفسي  ضاعت حياتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> صدقيني يا نيفين لم اقراء اي من التعليقات​
> 
> و ساتحدث عن راءي الشخصي!!!!
> الي اعرفو في زمن الخطبة​
> ...


 

*ميرسي علي رايك الرائع بجد يا امجد رايك في غايه الروعه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ماري حداد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

المشكله التي طرحتها الأخت نيفين  هي مشكله اجتماعيه بامتياز
فلماذا يحاول البعض حشر الدين والمعتقدات في مثل هكذا موضوع


----------



## ماري حداد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

سقط سهوا شكري للأخت نيفين على هذا الموضوع الجميل والجريء
فشكرا لها ومحبه خالصه مني لها
وأعتقد أن كثير من الشباب في مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه ما زالوا ينظرون هذه النظره التافهه للبنت
ويهمنا كثيرا معرفة رأي الشباب أنفسهم في هذا الموضوع

ولكن دعونا نتذكر قصه فتاة الفيس بوك المصريه وأظن أن ةاسمها اسراء  والتي استطاعت أن تبدأ حركة اضراب عام في كل مصر من خلال موقع الفيس بوك
فيا ريت لو نستطيع معرفة رأيها أيضا في هذا الموضوع 
وان أمكن على ايميلها أو موقع الفيس بوك الذي يخصها
وخاصه أنها قمعت من البوليس المصري  وليس من المجتمع المصري الذي أيدها في خطوتها
تحيه لكي نيفين على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ماري حداد قال:


> المشكله التي طرحتها الأخت نيفين هي مشكله اجتماعيه بامتياز
> فلماذا يحاول البعض حشر الدين والمعتقدات في مثل هكذا موضوع


 


فعلا يا ماري الموضوع اجتماعي باحت ومالهوش اي علاقه بالدين 
وميرسي علي رايك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ماري حداد قال:


> سقط سهوا شكري للأخت نيفين على هذا الموضوع الجميل والجريء
> فشكرا لها ومحبه خالصه مني لها
> وأعتقد أن كثير من الشباب في مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه ما زالوا ينظرون هذه النظره التافهه للبنت
> ويهمنا كثيرا معرفة رأي الشباب أنفسهم في هذا الموضوع
> ...


 

*ولا يهمك شكرك وصل اول ما شوفت مشاركتك الجميله يا قمر*
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

ما بعتقد انه في مشكلة انه اذا البنت شاركت بمواضيع بالمنتدى بس في كتير عالم بمجتمعنا بمجرد ما يعرفوا انه البنت بتستخدم النت بياخدوا فكرة سيئة عنها وانا مالي عرفانة شو السبب وليش دائما بيخلطوا استخدام النت باشياء سيئة على الرغم انه صار استخدام النت شي ضروري جدا بحياتنا وبعملنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



rana1981 قال:


> ما بعتقد انه في مشكلة انه اذا البنت شاركت بمواضيع بالمنتدى بس في كتير عالم بمجتمعنا بمجرد ما يعرفوا انه البنت بتستخدم النت بياخدوا فكرة سيئة عنها وانا مالي عرفانة شو السبب وليش دائما بيخلطوا استخدام النت باشياء سيئة على الرغم انه صار استخدام النت شي ضروري جدا بحياتنا وبعملنا




*فعلا رايك صح ومظبوط يا رانا *
*بس نقول ايه بقي لسه في عقول عايشه في عصر سيدنا خشبه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر علي رايك ومشاركتك*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

*اولا موضوع فى منتهى الروعة وانا احيكى على زلك 

ثانيا انا من قبل ما اعرفة اكيد هيسالنى بتخدمى فين 

هقوله اماكن خدمتى ومنتديات الكنيسة 

عاجبة عاجبة مش عاجبة الباب يفوت ميت جمل مش ميت جمل ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اولا موضوع فى منتهى الروعة وانا احيكى على زلك ​*
> 
> _*ثانيا انا من قبل ما اعرفة اكيد هيسالنى بتخدمى فين *_​
> _*هقوله اماكن خدمتى ومنتديات الكنيسة *_​
> ...


 

*ميرسي يا انجي علي مجاملتك الجميله*

*ايون كدا لازم يعرف اننا مش بيهمنا*
*يفوت مليون جمل مش واحد بس*
*ميرسي يا قمره علي رايك العسل زيك*​


----------



## ديديموس (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ماري حداد قال:


> المشكله التي طرحتها الأخت نيفين  هي مشكله اجتماعيه بامتياز
> فلماذا يحاول البعض حشر الدين والمعتقدات في مثل هكذا موضوع



لأن معندناش الرؤية الشرعية زي ما ورد في القصة 

وفي نفس الوقت زي ما انتي شايفة من الردود مفيش حد مسيحي بيفكر بالطريقة دي أبداً


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



ديديموس قال:


> لأن معندناش الرؤية الشرعية زي ما ورد في القصة
> 
> وفي نفس الوقت زي ما انتي شايفة من الردود مفيش حد مسيحي بيفكر بالطريقة دي أبداً


 

*ميرسي يا ديديموس علي مشاركتك ومتابعتك للموضوع*
*بس احب اقول حاجه بسيطه*
*في شباب منا دلوقتي بقي بيفكر بتفكير العالم اينعم هما نسبه بسيطه جدا*
*بس موجودين*
*علشان كدا احنا بننظر للموضوع من ناحيه اجتماعيه بعيده كل البعد عن الدين*

*وربنا يبارك ثمره خدمتك*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*

بجد الموضوع ده غريب اوى انا قريته فى اكتر من حتة وسمعت عنه كتير وبصراحة بيستفزنى البنى ادم اللى بيفكر بالاسلوب ده 
ايه معناه ان واحد يهد حياته علشان البنت اللى ارتبط بيها كانت بتكتب فى منتدى ومشتركة فيه مش معقوول وصلت بينا الحكاية وضيق العقل للدرجة دى 
البنت زيها زى اى ولد وطالما هى فى حدود المعقول ليه لا ليه متعبرش عن رايها وتشارك 
حد يكون بيفكر بالاسلوب ده ويتناقش معانا يا جماعة اصل هى مش عيب ولا جريمة تتعاقب عليها البنت 
ما هى طالما بتتكلم فى حدود المعقول ومعملتش حاجة غلط ليه احكم عليها انها وحشة وليه وليه ارتبط بواحدة زى دى 
لا ياجماعة اسمحولى انا بتعارض مع كل واحد بيفكر كده


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟!!!!*



bnt elra3y قال:


> بجد الموضوع ده غريب اوى انا قريته فى اكتر من حتة وسمعت عنه كتير وبصراحة بيستفزنى البنى ادم اللى بيفكر بالاسلوب ده
> ايه معناه ان واحد يهد حياته علشان البنت اللى ارتبط بيها كانت بتكتب فى منتدى ومشتركة فيه مش معقوول وصلت بينا الحكاية وضيق العقل للدرجة دى
> البنت زيها زى اى ولد وطالما هى فى حدود المعقول ليه لا ليه متعبرش عن رايها وتشارك
> حد يكون بيفكر بالاسلوب ده ويتناقش معانا يا جماعة اصل هى مش عيب ولا جريمة تتعاقب عليها البنت
> ...


 

*حبيبي بنت الراعي انا بشكرك علي رايك الجميل دا وفعلا عندك حق في كل كلمة قولتيها*
*بس مفيش اي حد هنا نشكر ربنا موافق علي الموضوع دا الكل رافض الفكر دا*
*لان دا فكر مختلف جدا صعب يكون موجود بين اولاد الله*
*وميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك مرة تانيه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## asmicheal (5 فبراير 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *هل تتزوج من فتيات تكتب بالمنتدايات ؟؟؟؟*​
> 
> *بصراحــة الموضوع قرأتـــه وعاجبنى جدا وأردت أن أنقلــــه هنــا لأهميتــه *​
> *ما كنتش أعــرف أن كتابة البنــت في المنتديــات *​
> ...


 


:download:

حسب نوع كتابة البنت على الانترنت 
لو هى انسانة مسئولة ومحترمة بجد 
هتكون كل اجابتها ومشاركاتها 
واحد فى الحقيقة قبل النت 

لكن المشكلة ان البعض
يعيش بازدواجية الفريسى 

امام الناس صورة 
وفى النت ربما تظهر صورتة الحقيقية 

اعرف احدى الفتيات تشارك بالخمس منتديات المسيحية 
التى شاركت فيها 
ولها فى كل منتدى شخصية واسم مختلف 

والحقيقة الخمس شخصيات غير محترمة 

والناس فى منتهى الذكاء 
وصدقنى يعرفون جيدا الحقيقة من التصنع 

وشخصيا 
لا احب ولا اتزوج ولا اثق بشخصيات لا اراها 

ربما 
احترم جدا بعض الشخصيات 
5 من الحوار بعد سنتين من دراستهم 
وعندكم هنا كام شخصية ممكن 


موضوع جميل رايتة بكل المنتديات 
لكن اول مرة اشارك فية هنا


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2010)

*لا مش ممكن ابدا اتجوز بنت تكتب على الانترنيت

ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (5 فبراير 2010)

*اه انا اقولك*
*اصل عند المسلمين المرأة عيب تكتب و عيب تعمل اى حاجة فأكيد كاتب الموضوع اللى انتى نقلا منه مسلم*
*لكن المسيحيين اكثر تفتحا و مافيش الجهل ده و احنا هنا فى منتدى كنيسة و كل اللى فيه محترمين فلا خوف *
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

تمام
المهم اللى بينكتب ايه
مفيش مشاكل من النت واستخدامه
من الجميع
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2010)

*مش عارفة ليه لسة الشباب العربى موصلش لمرحلة الصراحة بين الطرفين

مفروض يحترم البنت الصريحة ولا هو بيحب يكون مخدوع

طب ماهى ممكن تكون بتكتب فى منتدى ومتقلوش

هو يعنى هيعرف منين وعجبى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2010)

عادي يا ملك

وخصوصاً اللي بالمنتدى الكنيسة هنا..

كلهم زي الفل طيبين وبيشتركوا معانا باليشارة..

عندنا الرهبات بيبشروا على النت

ومنهم الاخت مايا..


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

انا عايزة اقول حاجة حتي لو هي مش بتقعد علي النت
اكيد في حياتها العملية هتتعامل مع شباب كتير
واكيد هتتكلم معاهم وتضحك وتتناقش معاهم
طب ايه الفرق بين الواقع والنت ؟
ولا هو غباء وتحكم وخلاص
كمان البنت المؤدبة هتكون مؤدبة ومحافظة في كل حاجه في الواقع او علي النت
وكمان البنت لو عايزة تعمل اي حاجه هتعملها ولو عايزة تخبي علي الناس هتخبي
ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف
ميرسي ليك كتير علي الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 فبراير 2010)

انا متاكده انا الموضع ده من موقع اسلامى اكيد لان هما سبب الخرافات دى

فى ايه لما انا اكتب فى منتدى محترم هو الثقافه حرااااااام ولا ايه مكنتش اعرف انا على كده هعنس مش هجوز ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (6 فبراير 2010)

> انا متاكده انا الموضع ده من موقع اسلامى اكيد لان هما سبب الخرافات دى
> 
> فى ايه لما انا اكتب فى منتدى محترم هو الثقافه حرااااااام ولا ايه مكنتش اعرف انا على كده هعنس مش هجوز ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههه*
*صدقتى قولا و فعلا و انا كان ردى كدة بردو*

*



اه انا اقولك
اصل عند المسلمين المرأة عيب تكتب و عيب تعمل اى حاجة فأكيد كاتب الموضوع اللى انتى نقلا منه مسلم
لكن المسيحيين اكثر تفتحا و مافيش الجهل ده و احنا هنا فى منتدى كنيسة و كل اللى فيه محترمين فلا خوف 
سلام و نعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

يالا عمرى اطول من عمرك
هههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
سؤال يضحك بجد
بس فعلا فى ناس بتاخد الامور دى بجانب من الاهمية
اللى منها عيب وحرام والحاجات دى
بس دة طبعا ذكاء خارق 
لان البنت المحترمة هتكون كدة فى اى حتة وفى اى مكان

ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

بصراحــة الموضوع قرأتـــه وعاجبنى جدا وأردت أن أنقلــــه هنــا لأهميتــه 

ما كنتش أعــرف أن كتابة البنــت في المنتديــات 

حتى لو كــانت كتاباتها محترمــة ومفيــدة 

جريمــة يعاقــب عليها المجتمــع 

هذه قضيــة نشــرت في أحــد المواقــع واستغـربت كثيــراً عندما قرأتها 

وحبيت اشــووووف آرائكــم في هــذه القضيـــة 

جاءت إليها أمها ووجها يتهلل فرحا وقالت : 

بنيتي لقد جاء فلان وابنه لخطبتك 

ألجم الفرح الفتاة ونطقت عيناها ببريق السرور والأمل : 

الآن سيتحقق حلمي أبني بيتا من السعادة وأربي جيلاً يكون قطعة ً مني 

أربيه على ناظري يكون عونا لي في الدنيا وذخرا لي في الآخرة 

لم تنم تلك الليلة فهي لاتحتاج النوم بعد أن تحولت أحلام نومها 

الى حقائق تداعب يقضتها...... 

وافق ابوها على الخطبة وتمت الرؤيه الشرعية 

سُرّ بها العريس وسرت به 

وابتدأ الجميع يوزعون بطاقات ليلة الفرح الموعودة 

ذهب العريس إلى عمله أخبر بعض أصحابه بأنه سيتزوج ابنة فلان 

بارك له الجميع 

وفي اليوم التالي قابلهُ أحد زملائه وقال له : 

الله الله أنت إذن ستتزوج الكاتبة الفلانيه 

التي تكتب في المنتدى الفلاني نظر العريس إلى زميله متعجباً 

عن من تتحدث وماهذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

قال : زميله خطيبتك كاتبه في المنتدى الفلاني بالاسم الفلاني ؟ 

قال : وما أدراك ومن أعلمك ؟ 

قال : أختي تعرفها وأسرت لها بذلك ؟ 

وهي تكتب باسم مستعار (( ............ .)) 

أتريد أن ندخل الى المنتدى لنشاهد مواضيع خطيبتك ؟ 

قال : العريس وهو يتصبب عرقاً ولما لا ؟ 

فتح الزميل المنتدى استخرج بالبحث جميع مواضيعها 

ثم بدأ الاثنان في التصفح 

فها هي ترد على فلان وتشكر فلان وتتناقش مع فلان 

وتضحك من طرفة فلان 

وهذا فلان يمدح ما تكتب ويثني على ماتقدم 

وهي ترد عليه بالثناء والشكر 

احمرَّ وجه الخطيب وخرج من المكتب 

واتصل ببيت خطيبته 

وقال لامها : 

هل تسمحين لي أن أكلم خطيبتي قالت : امها لامانع 

أخذت البنت الهاتف 

وقلبها يخفق ويداها ترتجفان تخشى من سماع الكلام المعسول 

أو أن لاتملك القدرة على الرد وهو يحدثها عن بيت المستقبل؟ 

لكنه فاجاءها بسؤال واحد : 

هل أنتِ الكاتبة الفلانية في المنتدى الفلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

قالت : نعم أنا هي 

قاطع حديثها وقال آسف أنا لا أتزوج فتاة انترنت 

ووضـــع السماعة 

أخــي ......

هل تقبــل الزواج من فتاة تكتب بالمنتديات...؟؟؟

هـــل الانترنت حكــرا على الرجــااال فقط دون النســاء ؟؟؟

وأنت أخـــتي مارأيــكـ, في ذلكـ,

هــل ستعـتـرفيــن لزوجــكـ, بدخـــولكـ, للمنتـدى والمشــاركـة فيــه


أم ستبقـــين الموضــوع طـــي الكتمـــان ؟

انتظر ردوودكم وتعاليقكم 
__________________


​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

بصراحــة الموضوع قرأتـــه وعاجبنى جدا وأردت أن أنقلــــه هنــا لأهميتــه ​ 
ما كنتش أعــرف أن كتابة البنــت في المنتديــات ​ 
حتى لو كــانت كتاباتها محترمــة ومفيــدة ​ 
جريمــة يعاقــب عليها المجتمــع ​ 
هذه قضيــة نشــرت في أحــد المواقــع واستغـربت كثيــراً عندما قرأتها ​ 
وحبيت اشــووووف آرائكــم في هــذه القضيـــة ​ 
جاءت إليها أمها ووجها يتهلل فرحا وقالت : ​ 
بنيتي لقد جاء فلان وابنه لخطبتك ​ 
ألجم الفرح الفتاة ونطقت عيناها ببريق السرور والأمل : ​ 
الآن سيتحقق حلمي أبني بيتا من السعادة وأربي جيلاً يكون قطعة ً مني ​ 
أربيه على ناظري يكون عونا لي في الدنيا وذخرا لي في الآخرة ​ 
لم تنم تلك الليلة فهي لاتحتاج النوم بعد أن تحولت أحلام نومها ​ 
الى حقائق تداعب يقضتها...... ​ 
وافق ابوها على الخطبة وتمت الرؤيه الشرعية ​ 
سُرّ بها العريس وسرت به ​ 
وابتدأ الجميع يوزعون بطاقات ليلة الفرح الموعودة ​ 
ذهب العريس إلى عمله أخبر بعض أصحابه بأنه سيتزوج ابنة فلان ​ 
بارك له الجميع ​ 
وفي اليوم التالي قابلهُ أحد زملائه وقال له : ​ 
الله الله أنت إذن ستتزوج الكاتبة الفلانيه ​ 
التي تكتب في المنتدى الفلاني نظر العريس إلى زميله متعجباً ​ 
عن من تتحدث وماهذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​ 
قال : زميله خطيبتك كاتبه في المنتدى الفلاني بالاسم الفلاني ؟ ​ 
قال : وما أدراك ومن أعلمك ؟ ​ 
قال : أختي تعرفها وأسرت لها بذلك ؟ ​ 
وهي تكتب باسم مستعار (( ............ .)) ​ 
أتريد أن ندخل الى المنتدى لنشاهد مواضيع خطيبتك ؟ ​ 
قال : العريس وهو يتصبب عرقاً ولما لا ؟ ​ 
فتح الزميل المنتدى استخرج بالبحث جميع مواضيعها ​ 
ثم بدأ الاثنان في التصفح ​ 
فها هي ترد على فلان وتشكر فلان وتتناقش مع فلان ​ 
وتضحك من طرفة فلان ​ 
وهذا فلان يمدح ما تكتب ويثني على ماتقدم ​ 
وهي ترد عليه بالثناء والشكر ​ 
احمرَّ وجه الخطيب وخرج من المكتب ​ 
واتصل ببيت خطيبته ​ 
وقال لامها : ​ 
هل تسمحين لي أن أكلم خطيبتي قالت : امها لامانع ​ 
أخذت البنت الهاتف ​ 
وقلبها يخفق ويداها ترتجفان تخشى من سماع الكلام المعسول ​ 
أو أن لاتملك القدرة على الرد وهو يحدثها عن بيت المستقبل؟ ​ 
لكنه فاجاءها بسؤال واحد : ​ 
هل أنتِ الكاتبة الفلانية في المنتدى الفلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​ 
قالت : نعم أنا هي ​ 
قاطع حديثها وقال آسف أنا لا أتزوج فتاة انترنت ​ 
ووضـــع السماعة ​ 
أخــي ......​ 
هل تقبــل الزواج من فتاة تكتب بالمنتديات...؟؟؟​ 
هـــل الانترنت حكــرا على الرجــااال فقط دون النســاء ؟؟؟​ 
وأنت أخـــتي مارأيــكـ, في ذلكـ,​ 
هــل ستعـتـرفيــن لزوجــكـ, بدخـــولكـ, للمنتـدى والمشــاركـة فيــه​ 

أم ستبقـــين الموضــوع طـــي الكتمـــان ؟​ 
انتظر ردوودكم وتعاليقكم 
__________________​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (5 مارس 2010)

_*بصراحه انا مش عارف اقول ايه بس في حاجه 

لو كان قصدها في المنتدي تعامل الكل او تشكر الكل بنيه صافيه ومعملاهم زي اخواتها عادي 

وهو برضه ممكن يكون كاتب وفيه بنات كتير محترمين علي النت النت مش عيب ولا حرام هو ده رأيي بصراحه ومستني ردك*_​


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2010)

مالهم بقى بتوع الانترنت خافو على عضويتكم فى اتنين نائب مشرف بنات ونص المشرفين بنات


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مارس 2010)

من رأيى ان الموضوع عادى 
و البنت تشترك وتهزر بس بأحتراام


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2010)

*دى خدمة ربنا...لما حد بيشارك بمواضيع تفيد الكل....وتخدم أسم المسيح وتمجده....
فى آباء أساقفة و آباء كهنة وخدام كتير بيشتركوا....دى خدمة ربنا...
*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 مارس 2010)

> فها هي ترد على فلان وتشكر فلان وتتناقش مع فلان
> 
> وتضحك من طرفة فلان
> 
> ...


_بعض الرجال تعشق ان تكون شريكة حياتة بدون سابق معرفه عن اى شيىء ويكون هو دليلها وطريقها بالعربى خاااام انا لا اللومه لانه هو صاحب الاختيار وهو من سيعيش ويتعايش معها واتخاذه قرار بالابتعاد ان كانت غير ذالك فهوا صائب على الاقل بالنسبة له _
_وافتكر كده احسن كتيير من كثرة المتاعب والمشاكل اللتى سوف يختلقها بعد الزواج_



> هل تقبــل الزواج من فتاة تكتب بالمنتديات...؟؟؟


_اما عن سؤالك هنا بيتحدث مع الزى يريد فتاة ذو فكر و وعقل وحسن تدبير وسند فى اختيار قرارات انا هنا مش بقلل من شأن الرجل ابدا لكن هذا هو الرجل العاااااااااااقل للامور_
_قبل اى شيىء لا نضع الشخص الزى نختاره فى مقارنة مع اى شخص اخر ايا كان سلوكة_

_مجرد رأى_​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

أرجو عدم الرد هنا لان الموضوع مكرر من قبلي ممكن كتبنه في المشاركة ذاتها


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

شوف ياروماني أنا احترم رأيك ودا رأي حضاري ومتفهم ..لكن في كثيرين الى الآن ما بفكروا بطريقة دي... لانه في جهل وعدم دراية لواقع الحال في حال هو اوهي خارج مجال خدمتنا ديه 
مشكووووووووووووور لرأيك الحضاري وانا احترمه جدااااااااااا"


----------



## ponponayah (5 مارس 2010)

*فعلا فى ناس كتير بتشوف ان البنت اللى بتشارك فى مواقع
بتكون دى حاجة مش كويسة
ودا بيكون تفكير غريب جدا
اما عن سؤال 
هــل ستعـتـرفيــن لزوجــكـ, بدخـــولكـ, للمنتـدى والمشــاركـة فيــه


أم ستبقـــين الموضــوع طـــي الكتمـــان ؟

وهو انا هخبى لية
انا ولا بعمل حاجة عيب ولا بعمل حاجة مش كويسة
طبعا مش هخاف وهقول 

ميرسى يا قمر
على الموضوع الرائع​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 مارس 2010)

العنوان يخض اووووى انا شايفة ان مفيش بنات حاليا غير نادر جدا اللى مش بتتعامل مع الكمبيوتر بسسسس
فى نقطة حابة اوضحها ان المنتديات والمواضيع اللى بنشارك فيها هيا خدمة قبل اى حاجة ,والغرض الاول لينــــا بيبقى خدمة لان لو مش دة غرضنا كنا هنروح مثلا لشاتااات او فيس بوك ياخد وقتنا او ميل دايما 
يبقى انهو افضل بقى وبعدين تعامل اى بنت فى اى منتدى مسيحى بيبقى فى اطار الحدود والهزار بردة فى حدود وكلنا هنا مش مجرد اشخاص بنتعامل مع بعض من ورا شاشة غريبة لا
احنا هنا عيــــلة واسرة واحدة واخواات ومحبتنا لبعض اخوية وبحدود


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

لالالالالالالالالا طبعا انا من رائى المتواضع انو غلطان طلما الكلام فى حدود موش اكتر يبقى هو غلطان 
وبعدين مهو اكثر الشباب دلوقتى على النت يعنى موش غلط قبل ميقول ليها انتى غلطانة يشوف نفسو
هو ايه وبيعمل


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2010)

*الموضوع جميل اوي يا قمر تسلم ايدك*
*وانا عن نفسي مش شايفه ان فيها حاجه ان البنت تدخل منتدي وتكتب فيه عادي جدا دي بتفيد غيرها وبتستفيد كمان وبتكسب معلومات واراء لو محتاره في حاجه كله خدمه فعلا زي ما البعض قال مش عارفه اقول ايه اظن ردود الاعضاء اللي قبلي كانت كفاية اوي في التعبير عني انا كمان*


*هــل ستعـتـرفيــن لزوجــكـ, بدخـــولكـ, للمنتـدى والمشــاركـة فيــه*
*طبعا لازم اقوله ومش بعيد يدخل هو كمان ههههههه 


أم ستبقـــين الموضــوع طـــي الكتمـــان ؟

لالالالالالالا ليه يعني دي حاجه تشرفني اني اقولها للدنيا بحالها *​


----------



## zama (5 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رجعنا لعصر سى السيد و عصر الجوارى ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالا عادى جداً مفيش أى مشكلة ..

مدام الكلام اللى كاتباه محترم و بتناقش موضوعات ذات أهمية خلاص بئى ..

و بعدين أيه المشكلة لما تدخل بإسم مستعار ..

فاكرين (( بنت الشاطئ )) اللى هى كان أسمها عائشة عبد الرحمن ..

ما أعتقد إن فى شباب بيفكر بالطريقة دى نهائى ..

و بعدين ما أختى هنا داخله معانا بإسم مستعار و جوزها عارف .. مفيش مشكلة ..

بالنسبة لفكرة الجواز أنا لسه صغير لما أوصل لسن الـ35 كدا أكون أستمتعت بحياتى أفكر وقتها ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههه ما تخافوا مش رح يصير شئ ...دا مجرد أخذ آراء بالنهاية الواقعة وقعت وخلاص 
مشكوووووورة لمشاركتك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

ليه بس اللموضوع جميل وهو كل واحد حر فى رايو وياريت زى مهو يتمنا لى نفسو يتمنا لى غيرو موش اكتر


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

ما المانع

هي خطيئة

وخصوصاً هذا نوع من انواع التبشير المتعددة

مشكورة اني 

الرب يبارك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
اولا 
اشكر حضرتك علي الموضوع القيم ده
ثانيا
انا ارائ انا هذا النوع من الاولاد اللي بيفكروا كده دول مش عايزين يرتبطوا اصلا لان اكيد اخته مشتركه برضه في منتدي
انا مكنتش اعرف موضوع المنتديات دي وبعدين صديقه لي قالتلي وانا لو كنت شايفه غلط كنت هنصح صديقتي بانها متدخلهوش
لكن طول ماانا واثقه اني مش بعمل حاجه غلط والاهم ان ربنا شايف انه صح
يبقي خلاص مش مهم راي حد تاني
علي العموم موضوع الجواز ده من عند ربنا
ومن جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
اسفه جدا اني طولت عليكم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## toty sefo (6 مارس 2010)

المهم ايه نوع المنتدى اللى مشتركه فيه متهيا لى مش ممكن يكون منتتدى مسيحى كنسى زى بتاعنا ده ويكون كل المواضيع والمشاركات والضحكات بناءه وهادفه ويكون العريس زعل قوى كده 
غالبا كل البنات دلوقتى مشتركه فى منتديات بس المهم تكون كويسه 
وان كانت مقتنعه باللى بتعمله وتقدر تعمله قدام اى حد هتخبى ليه على العريس على فكره ده اخطر من انها مشتركه فى منتدى 
انا بكتب قدام جوزى وكمان بقوله على كل الحاجات والمواضيع اللى بحس انها ممكن تعجبه وبخليه يقراها معايا 
مره تانيه المهم هى مشتركه فى ايه وبتكتب وبتقرا ايه 
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل المفيد


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

جميل ها الحكي بس الناس اللي خارج ما بتفهملك بتفكرك كدا أو كدا دا الواقع المؤلم ...مشكووورة لمشاركتك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 مارس 2010)

صدقنى يا أخى أنا واحده من البنات وبرد وبكتب وأكيد طبعا أول ما أفكر انى أرتبط بحد لازم أحكيله عن كل حاجه عملتها قبل ما أعرفه لأن حياتى قبله مافيهاش شىء أخجل منه حتى الكتابه على المنتديات لأنى واثقه ان دى خدمها ربنا وضعنى فيها ولو انا مش بستفاد أو افيد فى أى مكان يبقى أكرملى أنسحب منه أحسن لكننا فعلا بجد بنفيد وبنستفاد وعلى فكره البنت اللى مش بتخبى لا على أهلها ولا أب أعترافها حاجه عنها بتكون مرتاحه جدا وعلشان كدا أنا مش خايفه من عريس المستقبل لأن أهلى وأب أعترافى عارفين أنى مشتركه وبكتب وموافقينى ومبسوطين وفرحانين بكدا وبيشجعونى على هذه الخدمه والولد اللى مايقدرش خدمه من هذا النوع اعذرونى واعذروه كمان هو تفكيره كدا يمكن صح ويمكن غلط حسب أب الاعتراف للطرفين ولد أو بنت
ربنا معاكم ومعانا لينير عيونا وازهانا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 مارس 2010)

ومش هاتصدقونى لو قلتلكم بسبب كتاباتى سواء فى المنتديات هنا أو أى موقع خاص بالكنايس أو الاسقفيات جانى  3 عريس بس ما أرتحتش معاهم وربنا يدبرلنا الصالح يعنى مش كل الولاد بيفكروا كدا
صلوا


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

حلو رأيك اخي وصلت مشاركتك ومشكووور كثير


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2010)

فين المشكلة ؟؟؟ انا ما ني شايفة أية شئ ممكن يعطل الزواج ....
حادثة غريبة من نوعها ؟؟؟؟ لكن من الحلو طرحها  قيد التداول والمناقشة والكل أبدعوا بطريقة مميزة في طرحها 
والشكر الجزيل ياقمرة


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

رأي مميز يا سلفيشن ومحترم من شخص مميز مثلك وربنا يباركك


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*انا بصراحة مش شايف اى مشكله هى بتكتب باحترام فى المنتديات ايه المشكله
يبقى محدش يتجوز اللى شغالة فى سكرتاريه اوعلاقات عامة او مضيفة طيران
او اى وظيفة جماهيرية
الاخ دة معتوة دوروا على غيرة*


----------



## asmicheal (10 مارس 2010)

هوة حقيقى تساؤل جال بخاطرى 
بس حقيقى 
لا اقصد بة اى استفزاز 

كمان هذا الموضوع رايتة اول مرة بمنتدى غير مسيحى 
وكاتبة غير مسيحى 

السؤال هوة 

هية البنات بتكتب فى المنتديات

 علشان دى خدمة ولا علشان تتجوز او تتصاحب 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*سؤالك فى محله اسمشيال
طيب اسمشيال بتكتب ليه؟
دة بقى السؤال الاهم*


----------



## asmicheal (10 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *سؤالك فى محله اسمشيال*
> *طيب اسمشيال بتكتب ليه؟*
> *دة بقى السؤال الاهم*


 







هوة ممكن اغلس واقول لك 

انت شايف اية 
بس 
علشان اللى سائل يوحنا العزيز 

اقول لك 


اول مرة كتبت على النت كانت فى مارس 2008 
بمنتدايا الاول الذى دمرة الهاكر  تماما للاسف 

وكان سبب كتابتى 
انى كنت ابحث عن موضوع لبحث مطلوب منى بكنيستى التى اعشقها 
ودخلت بالصدفة منتدى غير مسيحى 

يضع سم سم فعلا وسط كلام ملزق كدة مالوش طعم 
المهم 
كان يسمى المنتديات المسيحية 
منتديات الحب والغرام والفاظ اتعفف عن ذكرها 

فدخلت تلك المنتديات 
وقررت 
بدلا من ان العن الظلام 
ان اضيىء شمعة 

واكتب كخدمة ومتعة مشاركة 
ودخلت عديد من المنتديات المسيحية 
ولا يزال ادميناتها ومشرفيها على اتصال بى 

ولو ببص للعدد او المحبة كنت استمريت بعدة منتديات 
 تركت كتير 
لكن كى ما اركز بمكان لانى عاطفية شوية فى الارتباط بالمكان 
واصبحت لا اكتب الا بمنتدايا الاول الذى دمرة الهاكر نهائيا للاسف 
وهنا بمنتدى الكنيسة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2010)

مستحيل اتجوز بنت بتكتب فى المنتديات

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عروبي (10 مارس 2010)

بصراحة لم أفكر بهذا الموضوط قط لكنكم قدطرحتوه فسوف أقول مالدي أهم شيئ بالزواج هو مباركة الرب وبركة الوالدين وهذان الشيئان لادخل لهما بالموضوع المطروح ولكنه توضيح مهم٠٠
أمالما قدطرح فإني أقول أن للمرأة مطلق الحرية بالتصرف كما للرجل ولكن في حدود الأخلاق المتعارف عليها في مجتماعاتنا الشرقية ولاأرى أي إنتقاص للمرأة بكتابتها على النت وكما قلت بشرط عدم تجاوزها الحدالأدنى للأخلاق أما بالنسبة للشخص الذي فسخ خطبته في القصة فلاأستطيع أن أوصفه إلابالشخص المتخلف إجتماعيآ ورجعي


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 مارس 2010)

*مفيش اي مشكلة في دخول البنت للمنتديات خصوصا لو منتدي ديني و محترم بالعكس ده الراجل المفروض يشجعها علي المشاركة و ينقدها نقد بناء لتحسين مستوها و مشركتها*


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

وميرسي ليكي انتي يا بوناناية لتعليقك المميز واكيد ليش نخبي طالما احنا عم نعمل لربنا وكلو باحترام 
مشوووورة أختي


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

حلو يا نيرو مشاركتك مميزة عجبتني


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 مارس 2010)

*طيب افرض واحده بتشتغل وليها صداقات عمل 
او في الجامعه وليها صحاب 
فكر ضيق اوي لو حد بيفكر كده *


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه دا الكلام الصائب ..مشكووووور يا تامر


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور يا تامر على مشاركتك المميزة


----------



## Sad Ro0se (13 مارس 2010)

*والهى يابنتى اللى يقكر بالاسلوب دة ق الزمن دة بيقة متخلف اخر حاجة*
*ودخول البنات ف المنتديات مفهوش عيب طالما منتدى محترم*​


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووورة لمداخلتك يا عسلاية


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووورة يا روزي على مشاركتك المتألقة


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووور لمشاركتك المميزة يا زاما ...


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور يا تامر على المرور والمشاركة المميزة


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا" لمشاركتك الحلوة يا كليمو وعجبني ردك


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا ضحكة على مشاركتك عجبتني ايضا" وربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2010)

دى دماغ مقفلة خالص
المهم ان البنت محترمة وكويسة
الموضوع موضوع ثقة من  غيرها مش ينفع حتى لوكانت لبنت قاعدة قى البيت ولانت ولابتخرج
امال لوبتشتغل وشعلها معظمة رجالة لالالالالا دى تفكيير مش سوى


----------



## rana1981 (20 مارس 2010)

ليش من شو بيشكو بنات المنتديات 
على كل حال هاد الشي حرية شخصية وكل شب اله نمط بالتفكير


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ما المانع
> 
> هي خطيئة
> 
> ...


 
هذا رأيك أخي كليموووووووووو لانك في خضم واقع الحال .... لكن الذي في الخارج والذي لا علاقة له بأمر سينظر للأمر من وووواقع آخر 
على كل مشكووووووووور للمداخلة


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رجعنا لعصر سى السيد و عصر الجوارى ..
> 
> ...


 



مشكووووووووووووور للمداخلة الظريفة ....هذا رأي وانا احترمه


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> المهم ايه نوع المنتدى اللى مشتركه فيه متهيا لى مش ممكن يكون منتتدى مسيحى كنسى زى بتاعنا ده ويكون كل المواضيع والمشاركات والضحكات بناءه وهادفه ويكون العريس زعل قوى كده
> غالبا كل البنات دلوقتى مشتركه فى منتديات بس المهم تكون كويسه
> وان كانت مقتنعه باللى بتعمله وتقدر تعمله قدام اى حد هتخبى ليه على العريس على فكره ده اخطر من انها مشتركه فى منتدى
> انا بكتب قدام جوزى وكمان بقوله على كل الحاجات والمواضيع اللى بحس انها ممكن تعجبه وبخليه يقراها معايا
> ...


 
وشكرااااااااااااااا" على مداخلتك المميزة ودا الكلام الصح وربنا يباركك


----------



## jmj (25 مارس 2010)

وين المشكلة انو البنات يشاركو بالمنتديات
بالعكس هذا دليل انو البنت ذكية وعندها اراء مهمة 
ولازم نسمع الامور من وجهة نظر الشباب والبنات لانو كل واحد بشوف من منظور مختلف


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> المهم ايه نوع المنتدى اللى مشتركه فيه متهيا لى مش ممكن يكون منتتدى مسيحى كنسى زى بتاعنا ده ويكون كل المواضيع والمشاركات والضحكات بناءه وهادفه ويكون العريس زعل قوى كده
> غالبا كل البنات دلوقتى مشتركه فى منتديات بس المهم تكون كويسه
> وان كانت مقتنعه باللى بتعمله وتقدر تعمله قدام اى حد هتخبى ليه على العريس على فكره ده اخطر من انها مشتركه فى منتدى
> انا بكتب قدام جوزى وكمان بقوله على كل الحاجات والمواضيع اللى بحس انها ممكن تعجبه وبخليه يقراها معايا
> ...


 
وشكراااااااااااااااا" ليكي على المداخلة الرائعة وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> دى دماغ مقفلة خالص
> المهم ان البنت محترمة وكويسة
> الموضوع موضوع ثقة من غيرها مش ينفع حتى لوكانت لبنت قاعدة قى البيت ولانت ولابتخرج
> امال لوبتشتغل وشعلها معظمة رجالة لالالالالا دى تفكيير مش سوى


ااه بس في كده ..مشكووووور يا أخي على مشاركتك المميزة وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2010)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *طيب افرض واحده بتشتغل وليها صداقات عمل *
> *او في الجامعه وليها صحاب *
> *فكر ضيق اوي لو حد بيفكر كده *


 
اااه في كثير من الناس فكرهم كده ...شكراااااااااا" للمداااخلة


----------



## طحبوش (4 أبريل 2010)

انا حبيبتي بتدخل منتديات و مالو  ؟؟؟ 

​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

*

تشترك عادى وفيها أيه


​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2010)

مستحيل اتجوز بنت تكتب فى المنتديات

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> وأنت أخـــتي مارأيــكـ, في ذلكـ,
> 
> هــل ستعـتـرفيــن لزوجــكـ, بدخـــولكـ, للمنتـدى والمشــاركـة فيــه
> 
> ...


*ده بيتوقف على صراحة الإنسانة دى فى حياتها
يعنى لو متعودة تكون صريحة فى كل حاجة فى حياتها الواقعية  هتكون صريحة فى موضوع بسيط زى ده
بس ايه المانع من انه ميعرفش ؟ 
انا مش شايفة انها حاجة صعبة يعنى تتخبي على اى حد
هو المنتديات عيب ؟ 
لا بالعكس 
دى مواقع تعبير عن الآراء والأهواء الشخصية للكتاب فى المنتديات دى
لكن أهم شئ ألا يتأثر أحد عاطفياً بأى كاتب فيه
ودى نصيحة مهمة للكل عن تجربة شخصية لأنها عمرها بتنهى نهاية سعيدة ابداً
يعنى شاركو فى الموقع بحيادية ... بإحترام شديد لآراء الآخرين ... بدون تحيز لآراء شخصية ... 

*​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا حبيبتي بتدخل منتديات و مالو ؟؟؟
> 
> ​


 
دا تفكير حلووو ..لكن غيرك ما عندوش  زيه​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> ليش من شو بيشكو بنات المنتديات
> على كل حال هاد الشي حرية شخصية وكل شب اله نمط بالتفكير


 
ممكن وهذا السائد على كل مشكوووورة للمداااخلة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أبريل 2010)

افتكر دا يتوقف علي نوع المنتدي

لو منتدي ديني زي دا و الواحده بتخدم الرب من خلاله ايه المشكله بقي ساعتها 

فاتكر اي راجل عنده شويه مخ في راسه هيقول ايه فيها يعني!


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *تشترك عادى وفيها أيه*​


 
ما فيش حاجة ..لكن في ناس عندهم نظرة مختلفة ...مشكوووووور أخي للمشاركة


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2010)

وايه المشكله فى كده ؟؟؟؟
اعتقد لا مشكله فى هذا ​


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *تشترك عادى وفيها أيه*​


شكرااااا" لمشاركتك ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

jmj قال:


> وين المشكلة انو البنات يشاركو بالمنتديات
> بالعكس هذا دليل انو البنت ذكية وعندها اراء مهمة
> ولازم نسمع الامور من وجهة نظر الشباب والبنات لانو كل واحد بشوف من منظور مختلف


 ودي وجهة نظر صحيحة ربنا يباركك لمداخلة المميزة


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مستحيل اتجوز بنت تكتب فى المنتديات​
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​


 
ااه في ناس كده ههههههههههههههه مشكووورة للمرور


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> دى دماغ مقفلة خالص
> المهم ان البنت محترمة وكويسة
> الموضوع موضوع ثقة من غيرها مش ينفع حتى لوكانت لبنت قاعدة قى البيت ولانت ولابتخرج
> امال لوبتشتغل وشعلها معظمة رجالة لالالالالا دى تفكيير مش سوى


طيب ..شكرااا"


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> فين المشكلة ؟؟؟ انا ما ني شايفة أية شئ ممكن يعطل الزواج ....
> حادثة غريبة من نوعها ؟؟؟؟ لكن من الحلو طرحها قيد التداول والمناقشة والكل أبدعوا بطريقة مميزة في طرحها
> والشكر الجزيل ياقمرة


 
طيب مشكوورة لمداخلتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

jmj قال:


> وين المشكلة انو البنات يشاركو بالمنتديات
> بالعكس هذا دليل انو البنت ذكية وعندها اراء مهمة
> ولازم نسمع الامور من وجهة نظر الشباب والبنات لانو كل واحد بشوف من منظور مختلف


ميرسي للمداخلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *طيب افرض واحده بتشتغل وليها صداقات عمل *
> *او في الجامعه وليها صحاب *
> *فكر ضيق اوي لو حد بيفكر كده *


 
ميرسي للمشاركة وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> فين المشكلة ؟؟؟ انا ما ني شايفة أية شئ ممكن يعطل الزواج ....
> حادثة غريبة من نوعها ؟؟؟؟ لكن من الحلو طرحها قيد التداول والمناقشة والكل أبدعوا بطريقة مميزة في طرحها
> والشكر الجزيل ياقمرة


 
ميرسي لمداخلتك يا جووو وربنا يباركك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

*مفيش في الموضوع اي مشكلة 

وللناس اللي بتقول مستحيل ,,

لية البنت هترضى بيك وانت بتكتب في المنتديات ؟*


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *مفيش في الموضوع اي مشكلة *
> 
> *وللناس اللي بتقول مستحيل ,,*
> 
> *لية البنت هترضى بيك وانت بتكتب في المنتديات ؟*


 
ميرسي لمداخلتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

*بصراحة انا شايف ان موضوع البنات عادى جدا لانى انا لازم اعامل بالمثل*


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *بصراحة انا شايف ان موضوع البنات عادى جدا لانى انا لازم اعامل بالمثل*


 
طيب شكرااااا" للمشاركة ​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2010)

انا ما بشوف في اي مشكلة 

هيدا تعبير عن راي 
او اهتمام

يعني متل ما بتحكي بلبيت باي موضوع 
وتعبر عن رايها كمان بتكتب بمنتدى او جريدة او مجلة 


وين المشكلة



​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> انا ما بشوف في اي مشكلة ​
> 
> هيدا تعبير عن راي
> او اهتمام​
> ...


 
طيب شكرااا" مشكووورة لمشاركتك


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مستحيل اتجوز بنت تكتب فى المنتديات​
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههههه ميرسي لخفة دمك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

*تم الدمج
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

